
Mysterious Inheritance: A new biography of J.B.S. Haldane - Hooke
https://theamericanscholar.org/mysterious-inheritance/#.XvvZcEBFzBi
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
Haldane’s essay on “Being the Right Size” is very interesting.

[http://www.phys.ufl.edu/courses/phy3221/spring10/HaldaneRigh...](http://www.phys.ufl.edu/courses/phy3221/spring10/HaldaneRightSize.pdf)

Be forewarned though, Marvel’s Ant Man will see even less believable and you
might annoy your friends if you ask how he is able to see when he shrinks.

~~~
jonah-archive
This is a great essay. If the topic interests you, D'Arcy Wentworth Thompson's
classic work On Growth And Form is also a worthwhile read:
[https://archive.org/details/ongrowthform00thom](https://archive.org/details/ongrowthform00thom)

------
dhosek
I read this story by J. B. S. Haldane when I was a kid and have never
forgotten it.

[http://www.arvindguptatoys.com/arvindgupta/rats.pdf](http://www.arvindguptatoys.com/arvindgupta/rats.pdf)

~~~
dhosek
I'm thinking I may read it to my kids as their bedtime story tomorrow night.
I'll have to include some editorial explanations since the idea of marrying
one's daughter off as a prize seems a bit odd now, although when I first read
this at age seven or so, I don't think it occurred to me that it was odd.

~~~
_0ffh
I think it's about being young, you just tend to take all kinds of things in
your stride. I'd guess that's because there's just so much you don't know yet
that it's just normal to stumble over new things and concepts all of the time.
So odd, surprising things are just not that odd or surprising.

------
8bitsrule
Stephen Gould on Haldane:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20021025161902/http://www.stephe...](https://web.archive.org/web/20021025161902/http://www.stephenjaygould.org/people/john_haldane.html)

Haldane: "Now my own suspicion is that the Universe is not only queerer than
we suppose, but queerer than we can suppose."

------
ggm
The old biography is pretty good.by Ronald Clark. JBS was a Humanist,
communist, self-experimentor, lifelong scientist. Often wrong headed. Also
worth reading about is JD Bernal, AV Jones, Solly Zuckrmann, and PMS Blackett
and the rest of 'the boffins'

~~~
082349872349872
see also
[https://blogs.harvard.edu/sj/tag/statistics/](https://blogs.harvard.edu/sj/tag/statistics/)
for Haldane, “The Faking of Genetical Results“, Eureka #6

"But I shouldn’t worry too much about the higher orders. The only examiner who
is likely to spot that you haven’t done them is Haldane, and he’ll probably be
interned as a Red before you send your thesis in."

